# Speeding Ticket in Germany



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

roy335 said:


> I thought the driver's income/wealth played, somehow, into the fine?


That is Finland.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That is Switzerland


Yes, but only if a judge has to determine the amount of the fine... that is in cases of (rather) severe speeding. 
However with minor speeding offenses, the same standard fines do apply for everyone.

Details see i.e. http://www.roadmc.com/default.asp?pubid=40 
Some infos like the figures in EUR are quite outdated on that page, but the figures for speeding violations and standard fines (= those with a fix amount in CHF) are still correct.


----------



## MDrill (Oct 29, 2010)

*still no mail from Germany*

I was expecting some sort of a mail from germany by now. But nada yet.
Should I consider myself lucky and forget about this or should I worry that there's a huge fine waiting for me when i enter that border again?

thanks for your input.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MDrill said:


> Should I consider myself lucky and forget about this or should I worry that there's a huge fine waiting for me when i enter that border again?
> .


the former


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

MDrill said:


> I was expecting some sort of a mail from germany by now. But nada yet.
> Should I consider myself lucky and forget about this or should I worry that there's a huge fine waiting for me when i enter that border again?
> 
> thanks for your input.


I am pretty sure that on a couple of occasions while in Germany, Austria and possibly Italy I went by speed cameras at a speed over the limit, but not by much. I finished my ED in mid October and never got a notice of a fine in the mail. I think that there is some leeway in Europe, as there is here in the US, where one can typically speed 10 mph or under and not get ticketed.


----------



## MDrill (Oct 29, 2010)

Just returned from a 2weeks of vacation in Germany with my family. Rented an Opel station wagen to carry my 3 kids and their stuffs. So no M3 on Autobahn this time.
Tried to rent one but was really too much mula. (per mrs.)

No problem with rental as I never heard from the gestapos about being flashed while driving in Sttugart few months back. I paid the stupid parking tix on time though.

Got FLASHED TWICE this time. I still don't know WHY.
My wife commented that I wasn't even going that fast.

Let's see what happens this time since it was a rental instead of an ED M3. Will keep everyone posted if I get something in the mail..

Happy driving, dudes!!!!


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What happens if you ignore the ticket? ..sorry I should know the answer, but I've never tested the system.


They will halt the BMW delivery and swap it with a Ford Festiva. LOL.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

MDrill said:


> .... never heard from the *gestapos* about being flashed while driving in Sttugart....


I hate to be a downer but its not cool to refer to anybody in that way.


----------



## BimwadM3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's the first question: What happens if you don't pay the ticket? Also, do these things get reported to your US insurance company and affect your rates? And, how long after your "misbehavior" did the ticket show up?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

BimwadM3 said:


> Yeah, that's the first question: What happens if you don't pay the ticket? Also, do these things get reported to your US insurance company and affect your rates? And, how long after your "misbehavior" did the ticket show up?


I can't imagine if you got caught for speeding and didn't get pulled over on the spot to pay the fine how they could make you pay the ticket. Since you didn't commit a felony, I can't imagine they would flag your passport or put you on their "no fly" list.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

What if you got pulled over again in future?


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> What if you got pulled over again in future?


Prior ticket? What ticket? You mailed me a ticket to the US via unregistered mail? :rofl:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Me530 said:


> I hate to be a downer but its not cool to refer to anybody in that way.


...but if you encounter any gestapos you should contact Ghostbusters immediately. Might also check with the Area 51 groups.


----------



## earny99 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like I got a parting gift from the Polizei a month after I finished my ED. I have no idea where to wire transfer the money. If someone can assist me in translating the attached I'd be very grateful. I'm surprised the fines are nowhere near what we have to pay here in California. It's even less than the tolls I paid in Paris.


----------



## ChuckE89 (May 15, 2011)

earny99 said:


> Looks like I got a parting gift from the Polizei a month after I finished my ED. I have no idea where to wire transfer the money. If someone can assist me in translating the attached I'd be very grateful. I'm surprised the fines are nowhere near what we have to pay here in California. It's even less than the tolls I paid in Paris.


Euro 30 fine for some offense within the Munich area, but there is a page missing from your scan, the one that specifies exactly where, when, and the offense specifics and has the most excellent photo, suitable for framing. Although I wouldn't frame it for anything less than 282 in a 100 zone. PM sent.


----------

